# Oettinger Pils



## discoloop

Picked up a case of Oettinger Pils in tinnies for $27.95 from a local bottlo the other night. Considering my purchase decision was based as much on price as curiosity, I was pleasantly surprised by just how drinkable it is. 

At this price it's the perfect throwdown beer. A respectable 4.7%abv, lightly carbonated classic german pilsner, with hints of malt sweetness and a nice noble bitterness. The beers were in date and without even a hint of stale-cardboard!

By no means a special beer, but certainly streets ahead of anything else at this price.... I'd definitely buy it again...


----------



## blackbock

...and no risk of buying a skunked beer!

I've had Oettinger before, its so cheap and a nice refresher.


----------



## Steve

Still $29.95 at Dan Murphys. What a bloody good price and a nice beer. Ive been through a few cases of this during my couple of months off brewing. Why would you pay $40.00 odd for a case of the VB, Carlton etc?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pokolbinguy

Would have to say we have knocked off a few cases of this stuff aswell. Good for the price,


----------



## unterberg

I had some lately too. I suppose its alright for the price you pay. 
It has however had quite a bad reputation in Germany as being a crap beer (probably comparable to Fosters here in Australia) since it used to be the cheapest beer in the supermarket for quite a while. So thats what the average alcoholic was drinking. And they used to sell in cans which have got a cheap and bad reputation as well and still do. I think that Oettingers image has changed a bit lately and from memory they actually have quite a good Hefeweizen. Their beer is still cheap with 5 Euros for a crate of 20 0.5liter bottles but you can get cheaper ones these days as well.


----------



## Steve

I reckon the 5.7% alc is a bit questionable though?


----------



## unterberg

It is 4.7% and I thats sounds about right to me.


----------



## Muggus

The bottled version is very good value for money as far as i'm concerned.
Drinkable, cheap, a decent brown 330ml crownseal bottles. Ideal for the homebrewer!


----------



## 0M39A

im a great fan of this stuff, simply as a quaffer beer.

when you cant be bothered taking long necks of homebrew to mates places (then mainly having to worry about the bottles) its no problems to pick up a carton of this for < $30 and it goes down a treat.

sure its not close to the best german pils on the market, but the price is the winner here. our megaswill cant hold a candle to it, and usually costs at least $10 more


----------



## lastdrinks

Thumbs up for this beer. Even though it uses hop extract, it still isn't a harsh hop character and there is a tasty malt flavour. For $30 a slab a great buy. Tested out well as a good session beer when i knocked back 12 after golf yesterday.


----------



## yardy

just grabbed a slab this morning, not bad for a cheapie, best part though, I got definite confirmation that Murphys is coming to Bundy B) 

cheers


----------



## afromaiko

Didn't have tinnies at my local Dan's. They only had slabs of 330ml bottles, still not too bad a buy. Reminds me of Aldi's beer, Thuringer, that came in a slab of 500ml cans for $40.. and is discontinued now.


----------



## clean brewer

yardy said:


> just grabbed a slab this morning, not bad for a cheapie, best part though, I got definite confirmation that Murphys is coming to Bundy B)
> 
> cheers



Funny hey, just spent a week Camping in Bargara and was very suprised how they have everything in Bundaberg but no Dan Murphys or the like. :unsure: 

I heard from another Forum member a little while back that First Choice Liquor was going into Bundaberg, same company, Dans will do well in Bundaberg, a little slow to start here in Hervey Bay but seems to be doing well now.. I dont think it took off well as the Drive through dissappeared with the old Liqour Barn and people were to lazy to get out of the Car..


----------



## brenjak

Damn good drop for the price. Tried in in Melbourne last year or the year before. If your on a budget and cant afford the DAB, Hansa Pils etc this is the one.


----------



## mwd

$55.00 for two cases 330cl bottles here on special at BWS so should be the same elsewhere.

No food on the Supermarket shelves this morning so had to waste the money on something.


----------



## FreemanDC

When i was in berlin i got a 20 tallies of this beer for 5 euro's ( 10 bucks ) , Pretty decent stuff, and dirt cheap over there.

I think from memory you get 1.20 back if you return the crate.


----------



## Steve

Out of HB again  
This is my usual replacement - grabbed one this morning $29.95 a slab
Cheers
Steve


----------



## unterberg

Freemasha said:


> When i was in berlin i got a 20 tallies of this beer for 5 euro's ( 10 bucks ) , Pretty decent stuff, and dirt cheap over there.
> 
> I think from memory you get 1.20 back if you return the crate.



Thats right. But I never used to drink that back in Bavaria. Spend an extra 10-15 Dollar and you get the same amount of Schneider Weisse, Weihenstephan, Paulaner, Weltenburger, Gutmann, Riedenburger - you name it!
Definitly worth spending the extra 10 bucks for a really good drop.


----------



## FreemanDC

its kinda the German mega swill.


----------



## unterberg

Freemasha said:


> its kinda the German mega swill.


It is too!
Its the biggest selling brand in germany - look here.
Its brewed to the german purity law and even though mega swill quite decent.
Definitly the best value import I think.


----------



## Bribie G

bumpy
My bris brewing buddy popped round tonight for a visit and brought a slab. I can detect Munich Malt and rather grassy hops ... looked up this thread and discovered that it's actually hop extract. Tastes very similar to the Bamberger litre glass n litre can on spec at Cellarbrations last year and that's got the extract in as well. Dont' mind it, it beats the crapper out of Fosters group isohop


----------



## discoloop

Just dredging up an old thread 'cause I'm still hammering this stuff. One of my locals (in Crows Nest, Sydney) now sells it for $26.99 per case of tinnies. They seem to bring a whole heap of beers into the country themselves. Best beer in a tinnie...ever(?), top value and is my staple for camping and/or warehouse parties where I can get the whole case - in cooler bags - into my backpack B)


----------



## ///

VB / Carlton Draft of Germany it seems ....


----------



## Bribie G

Reinheitsgebod. All grain. Nice hops if you don't mind the fact that it's an extract. If they can send this stuff to us at the price of local beer then Why TF can't Fosters and Lion Nathan make something of similar quality?

Well, with the ascendancy of the European Union and the incorporation of previously Communist countries such as the Czech Republic and Poland - with their huge brewing industry - into the EU there will be a flood of bloody good Pilsener style beers coming our way at a good price, so maybe Fosters Lion will just have to pull their lazy thirty percent sugar socks up.

:icon_drunk:


----------



## scrumpy

personaly i thing oettinger is a great beer for the price tag....shits all over most common australian beers!!! It just shows shows what a shitty beer culture we have in this country and how a cheap "average" beer is classified in Germany or evan main land europe.

keep spreading the word and we too may one day have a VB/XXXX what is as palletable as this!


----------



## stejamc12

I work for BWS and they import a few beers... anything with 'Imported by International Liquor Wholesalers' on the bottle is imported by Woolworths for BWS, Dans and Woolworths Liquor.

Oettinger Pils, Chang Beer, Sol, Lowenbrau, Amsterdam Mariner, Dos Equis are all imported by Woolworths in !!!BULK!!! lots hence the cheap price. 

Sol for example (very similar to Corona) - We make the same profit selling 2 six packs of Sol for $25 as we do selling a carton of corona for $63. We bump up the price of the popular brands as to push our 'control brands' into the hands of cost conscious customers. 

Ok I'm sorry this post didn't have much to do with the thread but it gives you an idea as to why Oettinger is so cheap.


----------



## glaab

BWS have them for $26.60 at the mo. I never tried it but for that price I grabbed a cuople of slabs and I'll sonn find out. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## rackemup

To call somebody an 'Oettinger drinker' in germany is considered an insult on par with saying a person is a 'Emu Export drinker' in Australia. Oettinger is THE worst beer you can buy in germany, from memory i think it sells for roughly 30c() per 500ml bottle, but import it to aus, say it is a german beer and flog it for extortionate prices. Just goes to show how piss poor the state of commercial beer is in this land we call home.


----------



## stejamc12

[quote name='Rack'EmUp' post='499682' date='Aug 1 2009, 12:56 PM']To call somebody an 'Oettinger drinker' in germany is considered an insult on par with saying a person is a 'Emu Export drinker' in Australia. Oettinger is THE worst beer you can buy in germany, from memory i think it sells for roughly 30c() per 500ml bottle, but import it to aus, say it is a german beer and flog it for extortionate prices. Just goes to show how piss poor the state of commercial beer is in this land we call home.[/quote]

Its the same with anything imported mate... and even things that aren't imported. The Heineken & Becks you'll find at your average grog shop are both brewed in Australia but they still charge import prices for them. 

$26.60 for a carton of beer is a great price when compared to BWS's retail price of $63 for Becks. I challenge you to find me a carton of commercially made full strength beer for under $30 these days with the exception of Carlton Cold


----------



## AussieJosh

**** ill drink anything! oettinger for $26 Sure! vAGINAL bACKWASH (VB) for free no probs! Carlton Draght at happy hour for $3 a pint!...BRING IT ON! Pasion POP....only when my girlfriend gets it....cause i dont want to look gay!
Dont get me wrong! i love a good aussie beer like coops pale ale and many european internationals....thats half the reason why i spent a year living/traveling mainland europe to learn about good beer you cant get or in hard to get in AUS. And to drink it!
All im saying is enjoy and love the good beers of the world! But when your at a pub with a bunch of blokes and you had 6 pints and a fat chick comes along and wants to do the nasty! dont say no and sit there for ever waighting for a hot chick/model to cum along, cause it might never happen! do the fat chick in the car park!!!!!!

Did that make any sence to anyone??? even im looking at it now.........


----------



## rackemup

stevo89 said:


> Its the same with anything imported mate... and even things that aren't imported. The Heineken & Becks you'll find at your average grog shop are both brewed in Australia but they still charge import prices for them.
> 
> $26.60 for a carton of beer is a great price when compared to BWS's retail price of $63 for Becks. I challenge you to find me a carton of commercially made full strength beer for under $30 these days with the exception of Carlton Cold




I have been livin in Germany for the last couple of years and i found it very difficult to go from drinking amazing beer at VERY cheap prices to being back home and payin no less than 50 bucks just to get something that doesnt taste like water/ sht/ p.o.r. One of the main reasons why i got into hb'ing was that i couldnt bring myself to pay so much for what is essentially crap beer. I recently saw Paulaner Hefeweizen on sale at a local bottl-o for...wait for it....$90 a case! As for the Heineken and Becks you mentioned - well if thats not a textbook example of greed then i don't know what is. Bottom line is beer in australia is over priced for what you are getting, and i can't find a good reason why. ''I challenge you to find me a carton of commercially made full strength beer for under $30 these days with the exception of Carlton Cold  '' - Yes, it is a very sad scenario.


----------



## Zwickel

Since all beers here in Germany must be brewed under the "Reinheitsgebot" (purity law), there is no room to cut down the end price by using material of less quality.
The reason why ttinger beers are cheaper than others is, they have theire own distribution strategy.
No commercials in TV, no ads anywhere, no sponsorship for sports clubs etc., no contracts with any pubs or restaurants, no promotion at all.
That means, you wont find any ttinger pub or restaurant anywhere, as you may find plenty of that with other brands.

ttinger has built a very high tech, very efficient working brewery. They are running the brewery with maybe half of the staff than other breweries do. 
They are going to stir up the well protected German market.

People on the street have no clue about producing beers, the most of them think the same way, if something is cheap, it must be of less quality.
But the truth is, all beers here in Germany are made of the same ingredients, there is no room for using less quality materials.
The cut down of the costs, lies somwhere else.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## blackbock

Zwickel, the way they brew Oettinger sounds a lot like the way Aldi supermarkets operate here in Aus. Pretty good foodstuffs but minimal staff to keep the operation going. The other technocrap they sell is another matter of course...all Chinese like nearly everything else available here in Aus...


----------



## Hargie

...excise plays a fairly hefty role here, where a rotten nasty vice like beer is taxed under laws that are a hangover of our colonial beginnings...

...i believe, and am happy to be corrected by Zwickel, that under German laws beer is taxed as a _foodstuff_ , central to the lives and cultural being of the common man...
...whereas here beer is taxed as a demonic libation , produced (originally) by a horde of filthy, untrustworthy convicts for the masses , who, are (now) considered too stupid to take responsibility for their own actions and behaviours and consumption and must have the shit taxed out of them for their own good...

...tax a food...tax a sin...which one is gonna be higher... ???

...wow...didn't know that rant was coming...

...i need a beer...

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## Zwickel

blackbock said:


> Zwickel, the way they brew Oettinger sounds a lot like the way Aldi supermarkets operate here in Aus. Pretty good foodstuffs but minimal staff to keep the operation going. The other technocrap they sell is another matter of course...all Chinese like nearly everything else available here in Aus...


yeah, Aldi is a very mighty discounter chain over here in G.
The beers you can buy at Aldi is the same beer you may buy as a premium beer under another brand name, just for paying more money.
Aldi has made contracts with breweries to brew beers just under Aldis house brand name, its all the same beer as the premium beer of the big companies.

That way, the big breweries are all bitches 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## rackemup

Zwickel said:


> Since all beers here in Germany must be brewed under the "Reinheitsgebot" (purity law), there is no room to cut down the end price by using material of less quality.
> The reason why ttinger beers are cheaper than others is, they have theire own distribution strategy.
> No commercials in TV, no ads anywhere, no sponsorship for sports clubs etc., no contracts with any pubs or restaurants, no promotion at all.
> That means, you wont find any ttinger pub or restaurant anywhere, as you may find plenty of that with other brands.
> 
> ttinger has built a very high tech, very efficient working brewery. They are running the brewery with maybe half of the staff than other breweries do.
> They are going to stir up the well protected German market.
> 
> People on the street have no clue about producing beers, the most of them think the same way, if something is cheap, it must be of less quality.
> But the truth is, all beers here in Germany are made of the same ingredients, there is no room for using less quality materials.
> The cut down of the costs, lies somwhere else.
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:


All beer in Germany may follow the reinheitsgebot and they may use all the same ingredients but they sure don't taste all the same. Sure you could say that if something is cheap then it isn't necessarily of lower quality but the statistics prove otherwise. Go buy a block of Tasmanian Bitter (30 cans for $29.99, bargain!) and try too keep a straight face after your first sip.

I am just amazed that the only German beers you see in Australia are the worst eg. Bitburger, Oettinger, etc

Where are the Kostritzer's, Schofferhoffer's, Paulaner's, Franziskaner's ?? is there a conspiracy to only import the worst Germany has to offer?? perhaps to make Aussie beer look better on a global scale, Who knows..


----------



## MVZOOM

I just happen to be having an Oettinger after a hard day painting ceilings (what a bitch of a job). It's a good beer, at a good price - enough said.


----------



## stejamc12

At the end of the day if you find Oettinger Pils drinkable, $26.60 for a carton is a bloody good price when you consider how much other beers are. It doesn't matter if it's the German version of Export. Its kind of sad that the worst German beer (as some have called it) is better than the best Aussie commercial brew (with the exception of craft). 

Bold statement? :huh:


----------



## Zwickel

we could endless dicuss about the quality of beers, the same way you could discuss how to make the best chicken soup.
Of course there is an endless number of recipes.

At last I would say, if the taste of the beer matches to your palate, go for it. 

Prost


----------



## rackemup

I almost regret ever trying (good) German beer..I remember the days when V.B tasted pretty bloody good.


----------



## Zwickel

[quote name='Rack'EmUp' post='499772' date='Aug 1 2009, 10:52 AM']I almost regret ever trying (good) German beer..I remember the days when V.B tasted pretty bloody good. [/quote]
RackEmUp you wont believe it, Im surrounded by good beers, but when Im over in Australia, I love to drink XXXX, wished could get it here


----------



## glaab

I am just amazed that the only German beers you see in Australia are the worst eg. Bitburger, Oettinger, etc




[/quote]

who died and made you judge of what's worst?


----------



## rackemup

Zwickel said:


> RackEmUp you wont believe it, Im surrounded by good beers, but when Im over in Australia, I love to drink XXXX, wished could get it here




I will swap you for a case of Kstritzer Schwarzbier!


----------



## rackemup

glaab said:


> I am just amazed that the only German beers you see in Australia are the worst eg. Bitburger, Oettinger, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who died and made you judge of what's worst?




My tastebuds dictate to my brain, i can't help it


----------



## stejamc12

BWS currently has 5L kegs of Bitburger for $15... who could say no???


----------



## grod5

Had some oettinger today and thought it was quite nice (and cheap).

daniel


----------



## Bribie G

On the very odd occasion I'm in Germany (usually passing through to avoid the French toll roads cheap bastard I am) I always head for the supermarket or even just the small Spar corner store and grab a few 500s at random. It's like a gourmet beer tasting session, well it's to be expected from a nation that rides around in Mercs and Audis I suppose. It would be great if we could get a lot more local product here but it's a case of beer miles etc etc and we can only hope to get the megabreweries products so we miss out on the taste treats available there. Good example is the former Yugoslavia. Bloody beautiful beers but we are unlikely ever to see them here. So we get the lowest common denominators.


----------



## Muggus

BribieG said:


> On the very odd occasion I'm in Germany (usually passing through to avoid the French toll roads cheap bastard I am) I always head for the supermarket or even just the small Spar corner store and grab a few 500s at random. It's like a gourmet beer tasting session, well it's to be expected from a nation that rides around in Mercs and Audis I suppose. It would be great if we could get a lot more local product here but it's a case of beer miles etc etc and we can only hope to get the megabreweries products so we miss out on the taste treats available there. Good example is the former Yugoslavia. Bloody beautiful beers but we are unlikely ever to see them here. So we get the lowest common denominators.


I also got that impression whilst in Germany.
Huge number of different beers seem to be available from the corner stores. Though it seems for the most part (as is the way these days) they were mostly just pale lagers of sorts, but it's good to see how many different brands you get from place to place.

And as for $27 cases of Oettninger. Bloody good price. Even if it's just beer you keep in your fridge if unadventurous beer swilling mates swing by, and then you can offer them "a beer", as opposed to your latest Imperial Oak-Aged American Brown Ale off tap.
And plus...they come in quite good brown 330ml crownseal bottles!


----------



## Bribie G

On the way home from Caboolture today I spotted that the bottle shop at Ningi has turned into a BWS so I zoomed in to see what the Oettinger was worth.. $30 a carton, so I grabbed one. I'm right out of light beer at the moment and if I have to drink another stout, Hunter Old or dark mild I'll stamp my feet and thkweam and thkweam and thkweam :blink: , so looking forward to a few cold ones this afternoon


----------



## DJR

[quote name='Rack'EmUp' post='499757' date='Aug 1 2009, 06:29 PM']I am just amazed that the only German beers you see in Australia are the worst eg. Bitburger, Oettinger, etc[/quote]

Bitburger isn't that bad. Oettinger is more drinkable than some locally brewed stuff.

Lowenbrau is good value when you can get it for $40 a case. Konig, Furstenberg, etc. I don't think we can say we don't have a good choice of cheap imports.

Of course it'd be nice to see the big distro's get something a bit more tasty like Ayinger, Paulaner etc but they have to make a choice and it all depends really.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Interesting side note (or not!), I was drinking a couple of tubes of Oettninger Pils the other day and rolled the can over to read the back. Funnily, i noted the ingredients listed "hopsextract", I assume this is a typo and they mean "hops extract", or is this the magical mystery ingredient for making truely 'sexy' beer?  

Cheers SJ


----------



## tcraig20

I buy the odd carton of Oettinger when supplies run low. Ive noticed that its rare to find one that is more than a month before its best before date. I suspect that is why they are so cheap here: the brewery is probably dumping old stock here via woolworths, probably below cost. 

Its still a decent enough drop for the price, but I am left wondering what Im missing out on? Anyone tried it fresh compared to the old stock we get?


----------



## Bribie G

Mine's got till the middle of March next year on it. I'll drink some at beer o'clock and report :icon_cheers:


----------



## T.D.

DJR said:


> Oettinger is more drinkable than some locally brewed stuff.



Damn right. If given the choice between $14 a sixpack for VB or $12 for Oettinger, I know which one I'd be buying. The likes of Murrays and Little Creatures won't be feeling threatened by it, but its better than a lot of Australian beers that cost significantly more.


----------



## geoffi

Supra-Jim said:


> Interesting side note (or not!), I was drinking a couple of tubes of Oettninger Pils the other day and rolled the can over to read the back. Funnily, i noted the ingredients listed "hopsextract", I assume this is a typo and they mean "hops extract", or is this the magical mystery ingredient for making truely 'sexy' beer?
> 
> Cheers SJ




"Hop sex tract"...

A pamphlet promoting one-legged knee-tremblers?


----------



## tcraig20

BribieG said:


> Mine's got till the middle of March next year on it. I'll drink some at beer o'clock and report :icon_cheers:



Maybe Ive just had bad luck then!


----------



## geoffi

JamesCraig said:


> Maybe Ive just had bad luck then!




No, I check Oettinger out every now and then if I need to 'buy in' (not too often these days thanks to the wonders of the 'double batch' :beer: ). Most of the time the best-by date is past, which makes me wonder if we are a dumping ground for beer that's past its prime. That being said, I'll take a slightly out-of-date Oettinger over a fresh Phoohey's Spew/V(ile)B(arf) etc etc. any Tag of the Woche.


----------



## Bribie G

As posted above, mine's mid March next year. A nice refreshing drop and at $7.50 a six pack that's almost 1980s prices.


----------



## T.D.

BribieG said:


> As posted above, mine's mid March next year. A nice refreshing drop and at $7.50 a six pack that's almost 1980s prices.



Only if you buy a full case though...


----------



## WSC

Just bought a six pack of this at BWS for $15 6x500ml cans.

Pretty good value....2 beers at platform are $12 for less volume.

Not sure if they have a cheap carton price but for 24 x 500ml cans $60 would be OK.


----------



## kevin_smevin

WSC said:


> Just bought a six pack of this at BWS for $15 6x500ml cans.
> 
> Pretty good value....2 beers at platform are $12 for less volume.
> 
> Not sure if they have a cheap carton price but for 24 x 500ml cans $60 would be OK.



Dan Murphy's has cartons (24x500ml) for about $43


----------



## fawnroux

*$24* a carton at BWS at the moment.

BWS is 20% off all cartons. $24 is the cheapest full strength i've seen in a while.


----------



## Weizguy

Priced at $45 a case of cans right now. Not sure if that's due to inflation, local beer pricing, increasing beer taxes, or just price gouging.

I'm gonna go with GOUGING!

Dunno, is most other beer 30% more expensive than 2007 (first post in this thread)???


----------



## Cummy

i think you would find it difficult to find a beer that hasn't increased by 30% since 07


----------



## Bribie G

In 2007 a 3 pack of Tooheys longnecks was around $11.
One of the reasons I took up HB the following year as it wasn't too long before that I was regularly buying 4 for $12.


----------



## Bribie G

Rivet lager is still just over a dollar a can. Although they don't do Rivet in six packs (that would put a sixer at just over $6) Aldi must be the only liquor outlet where you can walk in and get individual six packs of a range of brews for about $9 each.


----------



## barls

Les the Weizguy said:


> Priced at $45 a case of cans right now. Not sure if that's due to inflation, local beer pricing, increasing beer taxes, or just price gouging.
> 
> I'm gonna go with GOUGING!
> 
> Dunno, is most other beer 30% more expensive than 2007 (first post in this thread)???


I'm going with tax increases. we had 4 last year and wasn't it fun changing all the tickets in store because of it.


----------



## TheWiggman

Mad range of different beers, I had no idea. I wouldn't mind trying a few.

https://www.oettinger-bier.de/beer

Alcohol free weissbier?!


----------



## Vini2ton

Alcohol-free beer? I've often thought of buying a 6-pack of it for certain mates for a laugh, but alcohol-free beer is no joke that's for sure. It's the invention of the devil.


----------



## Barge

Like decaffeinated coffee!


----------



## Vini2ton

I remember back in the old days, hippy types would have alternative versions of all sorts of tried and true stuff that we humans have been consuming for 1000s of years. Woops I'm getting cranky. Must of eaten gluten.


----------



## kaiserben

Speaking of alcohol frei I did the tour of the Becks brewery (back in 2001) and when they heard I was a homebrewer they had me do a blind tasting and give feedback about each of 3 samples. 

I picked out one as being the odd one out and described it as being "like dishwater" - it was their alcohol frei version.


----------

